# Adult Coat Transition



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

How long does a Malt actally go through the coat change from puppy to adult coat? My Chloe is 10 months now and has been getting more mats and coat seems to be getting a bit thicker. How much longer will I be having this change? Will the mats get better after the adult coat comes in?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm no expert buto for Archie and Abbey I ran out of patience when they were around 7 or 8 months old and they have always been cut short.

Ava went through the change and it seemed like forever :blink::smilie_tischkante: - but it was actually probably just a few months. We made it through, but she ended up hating the grooming process so much that I finally gave in and cut her down too. 

now we only get an occassional knot on their ears...which I can handle. :blush:

Good luck. Hey if you want your pup to be in full coat - try to stick with it - you can get trough it. Maybe some people can give you hints, like which shampoos and conditioners are best and the best way to brush/comb without breaking he hair off too much.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Bijou is going through the same thing right now...she used to never mat, and now mats in her legs from sweaters and harnesses. 

If I don't find a way to reduce the mats, the hair on her legs will just have to be a little shorter than it is now. Thank God I have a fantastic groomer that can make any length hair look good.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Ohhh so y'all are saying I'm just not up to the matting part yet...I thought I was simply a terrific groomer!:HistericalSmiley:

I use Pet Silk leave-in conditioner, it's a spray, and spray/groom every day. Even though a million people a day pick her up and rub-rub-rub her coat, it stays silky. She also rough houses outside with the other two...in the leaves... 

BTW welcome, MommaTee. I am an "Aunt Tee." :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> I think Bijou is going through the same thing right now...she used to never mat, and now mats in her legs from sweaters and harnesses.
> 
> If I don't find a way to reduce the mats, the hair on her legs will just have to be a little shorter than it is now. Thank God I have a fantastic groomer that can make any length hair look good.


I have kept Lola's legs long Sophia, but shave under her armpits and don't buy any clothing that has legs, but just cutouts. As soon as she wears anything with any form of leg in it she mats. One thing I have noticed is her tail now mats from her body being cut down, and clothing, never did before


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mommatee said:


> How long does a Malt actally go through the coat change from puppy to adult coat? My Chloe is 10 months now and has been getting more mats and coat seems to be getting a bit thicker. How much longer will I be having this change? Will the mats get better after the adult coat comes in?


I also gave up on the body, but I still find she mats in her legs somewhat and now her tail. I also gave up on the body, just not worth it to me.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> I have kept Lola's legs long Sophia, but shave under her armpits and don't buy any clothing that has legs, but just cutouts. As soon as she wears anything with any form of leg in it she mats. One thing I have noticed is her tail now mats from her body being cut down, and clothing, never did before


That's a good idea to get more clothes with cutouts, Maureen!!

Also I should probably try brushing their hair once in awhile. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I do think it'll get better. When Claire was about 8 months old the mats were just terrible .. And then it seemed like one day it stopped! Now, as long as I brush/comb her several times a week, she's mat-free.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> I do think it'll get better. When Claire was about 8 months old the mats were just terrible .. And then it seemed like one day it stopped! Now, as long as I brush/comb her several times a week, she's mat-free.


Claire is gorgeous! How long did it take for her hair to grow out so pretty?


----------

